# FOXServ für Linux?



## locutus (12. Juli 2002)

Hi!

Wie ich in einer anderen Sektion gelesen habe soll's FOXServ auch für Linux geben, bloß wo? Unter der Homepage kann ich selbiges nicht finden...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Juli 2002)

So wie ich das hier sehe will das Projekt eine Linux-Version machen, aber es gibt keine. Hab auch mal in den Project-Files von Sourceforge nachgesucht, da gibt es auch nichts...

Abwarten, vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann mal was


----------



## locutus (12. Juli 2002)

Okay, Danke! Die Zeit bringt alles...


----------

